# Stratford upon avon



## mikejay (Apr 25, 2019)

Just read a post on facebook that said the council have put height barriers in at the leisure centre car park:mad2: As travellers filled the car park in January and left a massive mess. We have used this spot over the years as a overnight mid spot on our way down to the tunnel so will miss this. There is some talk about you can still stop but with the lorries.

Mike


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 25, 2019)

Can someone local possibly check this out?


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 25, 2019)

I have searched the internet and the news local to Stratford plenty about the travellers but nothing anywhere about barriers and I don’t see how they can put them in as it’s a lorry park and a bus and coach park.


----------



## mikejay (Apr 26, 2019)

Just took a screen shot of the post i spotted on facebook seems you can still park but only in with the lorries and coaches. 


Mike


----------



## taximan (Apr 26, 2019)

I thought that parking overnight was always in the lorry area at the rear of the carpark.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 27, 2019)

taximan said:


> I thought that parking overnight was always in the lorry area at the rear of the carpark.



It was in the bit just behind the lorry/ coach park


----------



## taximan (Apr 27, 2019)

helen262 said:


> It was in the bit just behind the lorry/ coach park



Yes, I forgot it was separated but is that the area to use still or is that where barriers have been erected.


----------



## Admin (Apr 27, 2019)

There are no barriers


----------



## mikejay (Apr 27, 2019)

Admin said:


> There are no barriers


 do you mean no barriers on the right hand side with the lorries or on the left were the campers normally park? As there are quite a few people on the fb group that have been this week claiming barriers are on the left now and you are now pinned in with the wagons. Another poster claims they were there 2 weeks ago as the barriers were being installed.

Mike


----------



## mikejay (Apr 30, 2019)

Just had this back from Stratford council.

Hi I am just enquiring if height barriers have been installed on the Stratford Leisure Centre car park Bridgeway  CV37 6YX down the far end opposite the lorry park . As when I visit in my motorhome I park in this car park opposite the lorry parking. And motorhomes now have to park in the lorry and coach park can you confirm this please?

Good afternoon Mike

Thank you for your e-mail. Yes I can confirm that height barriers have been installed at the Recreation ground, and the only place you can park motorhomes in that area is the rear of the leisure centre.

Regards

Dave

David Hibbert
Customer Service Advisor 
Customer Access
Stratford on Avon District Council, Elizabeth House, Church Street, Stratford upon Avon, Warwickshire, CV37 6HX


----------

